# I have seventeen rats



## SpringArising (19 June 2017)

I saw them in these tiny dirty breeding cages and had to take them. :redface3:

After almost killing my OH with shock by announcing I would take them all, we loaded them up and drove four hours home, all but dying from the stench of roasted ammonia intensified by the 30 degree heat.

Once home they were sexed, separated, cleaned out, and given some fresh food!

Four of them have family homes waiting already and a local charity is going to get back to me about taking as many as they can. Until then it's a case of letting each 'Zone'(!!) out of their cage to run riot around the bathroom as I watch them do a turd a minute. 

They are incredibly cute. There are ten does and seven bucks. Or at least there were the last time I checked in on them. I really don't want 100 BOGOF rats. Here they are without further ado:


----------



## Equi (19 June 2017)

Awww look at their wee faces. Very cute!


----------



## RubysGold (19 June 2017)

Oh my gosh
They are adorable!!!  
Well done for taking them on, hope they get lovely homes. Will you keep any yourself?


----------



## meesha (19 June 2017)

We used to have a pet rat, rocky would come to the shops with us balanced on our shoulder.  Love a rat!


----------



## Leo Walker (19 June 2017)

how cute! I'm another one who had pet rats. They used to sit on my shoulder while I wandered about. They make really good pets but just sadly dont live very long


----------



## YasandCrystal (19 June 2017)

Gosh you gave a good heart. They are adorable, I love rats. We have had several over the years.


----------



## cava14una (20 June 2017)

Well done for helping these gorgeous ratties. I do miss mine but not easy to get someone to look after them and I had a couple of spells in hospital.

Hope they all get lovely homes


----------



## Wimbles (20 June 2017)

I love ratties!  Well done for giving them a chance.  My rats were simply fabulous pets, I adored them.


----------



## Embo (20 June 2017)

Ooohh wonderful, well done you. How cute are they!? 

I used to keep rats, I can't remember how many I had over the years but at stages I had between 5-10 at once. I had 2 huge cages full lol. Fantastic little beasts, I so miss keeping them but sadly don't really have the time any more.

I hope all these little lovelies find great new homes.


----------



## SpringArising (20 June 2017)

Thank you for the kind words!

They are so sweet, I wish I had the space to keep them all. My bathroom is like a scene from Jumanji when they're all out. I can't express enough how challenging it is trying to get dozens of squirmy rat babies back into their cages. My local shelter have said they will take the remaining ones  

They all had some porridge this morning and absolutely loved it. There is one (big, all brown, probably brought home a wild rat by accident) who's a complete menace and just jumps in and out the cage as and when he feels like it - I've given up trying to contain him.


----------



## meesha (20 June 2017)

Hopefully not true but heard a certain large rescue feed small rodents to the snakes rather than rehome!


----------



## SpringArising (20 June 2017)

meesha said:



			Hopefully not true but heard a certain large rescue feed small rodents to the snakes rather than rehome!
		
Click to expand...

Oh really? That's weird. Which one?

The one they're going to doesn't have snakes/I've visited many times/spoke to them about rehoming before and they seem very genuine.


----------



## GirlFriday (22 June 2017)

Well, to be fair, wherever it is wouldn't be much of a 'rescue' if it starved the snakes...

BUT very pleased to hear these little ones have a brighter future ahead of them - adorable!


----------



## SpringArising (23 June 2017)

Dropped the remaining ratties off this morning  So nice to know they'll have good homes now.


----------



## cava14una (23 June 2017)

So pleased you have found a place for them


----------



## meesha (23 June 2017)

Cleared my hay barn out and moved folded up tarpaulin and heard squeaking! Nest of baby rats, proper pink eyes closed babies !  Poor things had tumbled about but we're still in nest.  Put tarpaulin back and had a sneaky peak tonight and mummy rat has reorganised them nicely ...


----------



## cava14una (23 June 2017)

Doubt many people would have done that


----------



## ananyasharma (27 July 2017)

wow i love rats, can i get some?


----------



## Parly (28 July 2017)

Nawww this is great and they all look super happy and clean and well cared for 

One has similar markings to my daughter's hamster "Frisbee" the fat bast pie eating Syrian.   Love rats they're great.  Smart too.


----------



## Parly (28 July 2017)

Here he is!  Frisbee fat bast


----------



## SpringArising (28 July 2017)

Parly said:



			Here he is!
		
Click to expand...

Aww, what a cutie! Looks like a long-lost brother to my old ham!


----------



## Parly (28 July 2017)

He does 'un all!!!  :biggrin3:


----------

